# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  كل عام وأنتم بخير .. ويامهدي شعارنا ..

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أسعد الله أيامنا و أيامكم ..

 ويشرفنا أن نزف أزكى التهاني وأسمى التبريكات ..

 للامة الاسلامية وشيعة أهل البيت (ع) وأسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية..

بمناسبة ولادة مهدي الامة ومنجي البشرية ومنقذها ...

بقية الله الاعظم صاحب العصر والزمان حجة بن الحسن العسكري (عج) ..

وجعلنا الله من أنصاره وشيعته ان شاء الله..

يامهدي
شعارنــــــــــــــا في هذه الايام المباركة ..

ولقد تم وضع الاستايل الرئيسي فقط .. لوجود الشعار فيه ..

وسوف اجعل الاستايلات الباقية متاحة يوم الجمعة ..

هناك صوتية بهذه المناسبة في الصفحة الرئيسية فقط ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يعطيك العااافية خييي شبكة* 
*وكل عااام وإنت بخير وينعااد عليك وعلى الجميع*
*بصحة وسلاااام ..*
*وأيامك سعيدة ومن تميز إلى تميز موفق*
*ومقضية حوائجك ..*
*دمت بكل خير..*
*خااالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته*
*كل عام وانتو بخير*
*وينعاد عليكم يارب*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*والسنة وكل سنة يارب*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بسعادة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

__

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمــــــ_



_ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ_
_متباركين بمولد_
_المهــــــــــــدي ابن الحسن عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف_


_حوائج مقضيه جميعا بحق محمد وآل محمد_
_من العايدين السعيدين يارب_

*ايامكم سعــــــــيده*


_آعادها الله عليكم بالبركات بحق من هم النور على نور_


_يا وصي الحسن، والخلف الحجة، أيها القائم المنتظر (المهدي) يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله_ 


*نسالكم صالح الدعاء للجميع المؤمنين المؤمنات...*
*موفقين كل خيـــر*

----------


## •اميره بنظرتي•

**


*كـــــــــــل عآآآم وآنتم بخــــــــــــــيررر*


*يســــــــــــلمووو شبكــه النآصره* 



* يآمهـــــــــــــــــدي* 



*وينعآد عليــــــــــــــكم* 


*آن شآء الله*


*وكل سنه وانتوا بآلف خـير* 


*تحيآتي* 


*آميره بنظرتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل عام وأنتم بخير  
""" يــــــــــــــــامهــــــــــدي """

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يعطيك العااافية خييي شبكة* 
> 
> *وكل عااام وإنت بخير وينعااد عليك وعلى الجميع*
> *بصحة وسلاااام ..*
> *وأيامك سعيدة ومن تميز إلى تميز موفق*
> *ومقضية حوائجك ..*
> *دمت بكل خير..*
> 
> *خااالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

وانتي بكل خير وصحة يارب ..

تسلمي على الحضور .

ومتباركة ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *كل عام وانتو بخير*
> *وينعاد عليكم يارب*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
> *والسنة وكل سنة يارب*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بسعادة*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ويسلمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> __
> 
> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمــــــ_ 
> 
> 
> _ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ_
> _متباركين بمولد_
> _المهــــــــــــدي ابن الحسن عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف_ 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

متباركة .. وربي يعافيك ويسلمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *كـــــــــــل عآآآم وآنتم بخــــــــــــــيررر* 
> 
> *يســــــــــــلمووو شبكــه النآصره*  
> 
> 
> * يآمهـــــــــــــــــدي*  
> 
> 
> *وينعآد عليــــــــــــــكم*  
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كل عام وأنتم بخير 
> 
> 
> """ يــــــــــــــــامهــــــــــدي """



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أبارك لكم اخواني واخواتي في شبكتنا الغالية وعلى رسها الأستاذ شبكة ربان سفينتنا و للأمة الإسلامية ومراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الافاضل بذكرى ميلاد النور والزاهق للباطل مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف

:::(بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم)::::

<<<اللهم كُن لوليّك الحُجَّة بن الحَسَن صَلواتُكَ عَليه وَعَلى آبائه في هذه السّاعة وفي كُلّ سَاعَة وَليّاً وَحَافِظا وَقائِداً وَ ناصراً ودَليلاً وَ عَينا حَتّى تُسكِنَه أرضَك طَوعاً وَتُمَتِعَه فيها طَوِيلاً>>>

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الرائع*

*وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحه وسلامه*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانتو طيبين 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> أبارك لكم اخواني واخواتي في شبكتنا الغالية وعلى رسها الأستاذ شبكة ربان سفينتنا و للأمة الإسلامية ومراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الافاضل بذكرى ميلاد النور والزاهق للباطل مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف
> 
> :::(بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم):::: 
> <<<اللهم كُن لوليّك الحُجَّة بن الحَسَن صَلواتُكَ عَليه وَعَلى آبائه في هذه السّاعة وفي كُلّ سَاعَة وَليّاً وَحَافِظا وَقائِداً وَ ناصراً ودَليلاً وَ عَينا حَتّى تُسكِنَه أرضَك طَوعاً وَتُمَتِعَه فيها طَوِيلاً>>>



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ...

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الرائع*
> 
> *وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحه وسلامه*
> 
> *تحياتي لك*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

وانتم بصحة وعافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كل سنة وانتو طيبين 
> ويعطيكم العافية



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء النور..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متباركين جميعا بالمولد
 ينعاد علينا وعليكم بالصحة والعافية ياربـــــــ
نسألكم الدعاء
مقضية حوائجكم يارب
تحيااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .. 


كل عام و انتوا بالف خير . .


ينعاد عليكم السنه وكل سنه .. 


متباركين بالمولد .. 


يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 


موفق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مساء النور..
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> متباركين جميعا بالمولد
> ينعاد علينا وعليكم بالصحة والعافية ياربـــــــ
> نسألكم الدعاء
> مقضية حوائجكم يارب
> 
> تحيااااتو..سمورهـ



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

والله يبارك فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> 
> 
> كل عام و انتوا بالف خير . .
> 
> 
> ينعاد عليكم السنه وكل سنه .. 
> 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وأنتي بألف خير .. وصحة وسلامة ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،* 
*تسلم خيي ،* 
*الصوت مره حمآإس وخفيف دم  ،* 
*حركآآت صحيح حسيت إنه ناصفه صحيح  ،* 
*وكل عام وانت بخير والجميع بآألف خير يآإرب*  
*ربي يعطيك العآإفيـه ،* 
*في ميزآإن حسنآإتك خيي ،* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ويخليك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

وانتي بصحة وسلامة ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحب ..}*
*وكل عـآم وإأنتوو بخير يآرب ..* 
*تسسلم إأخوي شبكهـ ..* 
*وعـسـآإأك ع القوهـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------

